# 2.0l and 1.6l 8v same exhaust manifold or not



## 8v Fan (Jun 27, 2008)

I fitted a new exhaust system to my 1.6 8v Golf and now I want to fit a 2.0i 8v motor. Is it nesesary to fit a new exhaust manifold or are the heads the same


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.0l and 1.6l 8v same exhaust manifold or not (8v Fan)*

2.0 Crossflow (aba or 16v)?
No they are not the same heads in this case.
2.0 8V from an older Audi, that should work.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: 2.0l and 1.6l 8v same exhaust manifold or not (The_Hamster)*

I think what he was asking is if the exhaust manifolds are the same. The mounting flange is, obviously, but the way the downpipe connects to the exhaust is different.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.0l and 1.6l 8v same exhaust manifold or not (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I think what he was asking is if the exhaust manifolds are the same. The mounting flange is, obviously, but the way the downpipe connects to the exhaust is different.

The ABA cross flow head uses the same pattern to bolt to the head as the 16v, which is different than the counter flow 8v heads.


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

exhaust manifold on the ABA, the cast will fit with no issues, the non-cast one will need triming. the 16v manifold will not work on the counter flow heads. and the newer mk4 8v manifolds need modification from what i know.
Go to the mk2 FAQ's it has the info there.
16v








8v aba








8v counterflow








as for dp i know the 16v and 8v are interchangeable on the mk2 body, i currently have the mk3 one for an aba and its fine and im running the cast mk3 exhaust manifold in pic one.



_Modified by [pl] at 7:18 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

There should be no problems.


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l and 1.6l 8v same exhaust manifold or not (The_Hamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Hamster* »_
The ABA cross flow head uses the same pattern to bolt to the head as the 16v, which is different than the counter flow 8v heads.


nope ABA and counterflow are the same verticle bolt pattern, 16v is different.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0l and 1.6l 8v same exhaust manifold or not (The_Hamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Hamster* »_
The ABA cross flow head uses the same pattern to bolt to the head as the 16v, which is different than the counter flow 8v heads.


I wish that were true!! But it's not, the port layout and bolt pattern on the 2.0L-8v heads are the same as any other 8v engine going all the way back to the very earliest Rabbit. 
I notice the original poster is from South Africa, I know what I said in the previous paragraph is true in North America but I also know VW does things a little differently there than they do over here so double check what we tell you here with someone that's got local knowledge. Either that or just climb under the hood of your car and measure the bolt and port spacing and compare it to the engine you'd like to use.


----------



## 8v Fan (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l and 1.6l 8v same exhaust manifold or not (ABA Scirocco)*

Thanks a million guys, your input is noted. I spoke to a friend last night and he explained to me that it should work and that the combination is not bad if I am not going the turbo root. The motor that I want to use is the 2.0l 2E with fuel injection The exhaust unit that I had fitted is what we call a branch and free-flow system. I now that in other countries they call the branch a “header” (mind the spelling). On the original 1.6 carburetor motor I saw a 6 KW difference but if I do everything right on the 2.0l I should see about 105 KW (not sure how to convert to HP) on the flywheel without opening the motor. Unfortunately I can’t restore the old golf on the outside because if you do that they will probably steel it so for now my attention is turned to the mechanical side of things. I will keep you posted on the progress. Thanks


----------

